# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Kim Nam Phương Resort - khách sạn ở Phú Quốc

## hantt.163

Phú Quốc được biết đến bởi những bãi biển đầy nắng và cát trắng. Những con sóng biển tung tăng bên cạnh những ngọn gió trong lành của biển khơi. Bạn sẽ được hòa mình cùng với thiên nhiên, quên đi những mệt mỏi, lo toan của cuộc sống đời thường. Tuy nhiên, để tận hưởng một kỳ nghỉ thật thoải mái cùng với gia đình, bạn bè, nhất là có cháu nhỏ đi cùng, bạn nên chọn cho mình những khách sạn, resort nằm cạnh bãi biển như Kim Nam Phương Resort.








Tọa lạc tại trung tâm hành chính của đảo ngọc Phú Quốc, Kim Nam Phương Resort nằm trãi dài bên bãi biển Bà Kèo xinh đẹp. Biển ở đây thật sạch sẽ và trong lành, bãi cát phẳng lài nên rất an toàn. Các cháu nhỏ sẽ được chơi đùa cùng với biển, cát mà không cần phải lo lắng. Còn bạn sẽ mặc sức tắm biển, tắm nắng, thư giãn và … thưởng thức đặc sản của miền biển đảo.






  Điều ngạc nhiên khi bạn đến với Resort Kim Nam Phương là khoảng không gian xanh rộng lớn ở đây. Với hơn 19.000 mét vuông, nhưng chỉ bố trí, xây dựng chỉ 32 phòng kết hợp với bungalow, phần lớn diện tích còn lại là dành cho cây xanh. Vì vậy khi vừa đặt chân đến đây, bạn sẽ được hòa mình vào một không gian thật mát mẻ, trong lành và hết sức dễ chịu.






  Từ resort, chỉ sau vài phút tản bộ là bạn đã có thể chiêm ngưỡng thắng cảnh nổi tiếng Dinh Cậu, tham quan chùa Sùng Hưng cổ kính, ghé chợ Dương Đông của người dân địa phương hay thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống tại … Chợ đêm Dinh Cậu (chỉ khi về đêm) !
 Khi đêm về, bạn cũng có thể vừa nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn tại phòng, vừa ngắm ánh đèn nhấp nháy xa xa của những chiếc thuyền đánh cá. Gió biển trong lành, lồng lộng cùng với tiếng rì rào của sóng biển tạo cho bạn một cảm giác thật sảng khoái đến không ngờ !   





 
 Một bất ngờ thú vị nữa khi đến với Kim Nam Phương Resort là giá cả. Mặc dù sở hữu một vị trí đẹp, chất lượng cao nhưng giá cả ở đây rất bình dân. Do đó, khi đến mùa du lịch, bạn nên đặt phòng trước, nếu không sẽ không còn chỗ nữa !
 



Nguồn: phuquoconline
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour TP.HCM - Phú Quốc - TP.HCM 3 ngày 2 đêm giá 1.379.000VNĐ/Khách* - *Tour TP.HCM - Phu Quoc - TP.HCM 3 ngay 2 đem gia 1.379.000VND/Khach*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *Tour du lịch Phú Quốc* - *Tour du lich Phú Quốc*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*

----------


## toidi.net

Khách sạn nhìn như khu resort vậy, thân thiện qua ta

----------

